# algea problem



## reefking 09 (Aug 7, 2009)

hi i just got a 30 gallon reef tank and have had it for 1 and half weeks now and have 6 pounds of live rock in it i was gone for a couple days and when i came back alll these little weed algea things are all os my tank and gravel is this normal and when will it go away i will be putting pics in a day or two but the stuff looks like green hair algea


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

DO you have some pics..?? Its hard to tell with out them THANKS


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Pics would help.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you leave your lights on?
Are you using RO/DI water?
Are you adding water from your sink, even if you treat it - yes or no?
How many times did you feed the tank since you got it?
Is it near a window? 
Who else feeds it? 
How do you plan on cleaning the algae?


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Pictures would be a big help. If you're planning on a FOWLR or a Reef tank. you will need at least 24 more lbs of live rock. /you can do half live and half dry base rock but it will take a bit longer to colonize sufficient bacteria for adequate cycling. MediaHound's questions should all be answered as well as what your parameters are. values for Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrtate, pH, Salinity and phosphates.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

A picture is worth a thousand words...Bryopsis can look a lot like Hair Algae and if often mistaken for HA but is a whole nother nightmare and difficult to deal with.


----------

